# sturgeon??



## heyhi (May 10, 2008)

My local pet store is claiming to have a European little sturgeon but doesnt have to much info.....Ive had this fish before, but got stuck to the filter and died.
he was my fav fish Ive ever had...

Anyone know of this fish.He was so active and swam around in circles constintaly...If any 1 is interested in finding out its pet goods in paramus nj.I called and that's all they said is that's its a European little sturgeon


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

I am guessing what your pet store is selling is what is known as the siberian sturgeon, since there is no such thing as a "European Little Sturgeon" (I could be wrong though). In order to keep these, or any pet sized sturgeon for that matter, you will need a pond with a minimum of 1000 gallons, however most people that keep sturgeon will tell you that 2-4k gallons is recommended. You will also need to make sure that the temperature never gets very high. Most sturgeon like temps cooler than 60 degrees. They can also grow to be 4 feet or more in length and do require a longer pond, rather than a circle shape. More information about different types of sturgeon that can be kept can be found at this site:

Sturgeon Web: Home


----------



## heyhi (May 10, 2008)

Yea I was hoping they stay small cause i had mine in a 55 gal.It was just te most amazing fish .Hopefully I can find something similar that stays small


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

You might want to look into eels and birchirs. They sort of have the same look to them, but probably wont be as active as a sturgeon. Or maybe something like this: Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Elephant Nose


Hope you find something you like!


----------



## NaomiiSmith (Aug 30, 2008)

those kind of shops usually dont have a clue about the fish they are selling.
My advice would be not to buy a sturgeon if you are not fully confident in how to care for him.
I have one (he's called Stanley) and he's amazing.
He will swim along the outside of the pond and stick his nose out to let you know he's hungry.
and when you feed him its like he's trying to stand up, he oushes himself out of the water and sucks your finger!
We took him from a friend who bought him thinking he's stay small, but of coarse he didn't.
Since we live in an extremely rural area we had a custom built pond for Stanley as he's now 3foot 7!!!
If you dont have a huuuuuge pond and amazing filters etc Dont buy one!!
x


----------

